# paint over eggshell



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

How do you paint pro's prep existing eggshell or satin for new paint? I did a condo and lightly scuffed the entire place, then "swiffered" everything with t-shirts. I'm wondering if that was even necessary if I had instead selected the right paint type/grade. In this case I was using Duron/SW UltraDeluxe (kind of low-end), but that's what the client selected.

I know painters that will paint right over those walls, but then the paint comes off too easily. The real estate agents don't seem to mind, but a homeowner wouldn't be too happy after a couple months.

So, any paint sticky enough to just go over it without pre-scuffing? Especially any mid-range paint, price-wise. (BTW, we were changing colors, such as tan to beige, etc.)

Thanks much.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Was the previous coat an oil or latex based paint? Latex goes fine over latex with no sanding needed.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I use SW Super Paint or Duration, 200 if its low end. Clean the surface and it works fine. 

I dont self perform paint, but have seen good results from the crew.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes, going over latex.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

You will be fine going over Latex, two coats.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

No problem, as long as it isn't greasy / dirty. I've seen more problems with the underlying layers delaminating than a decent new coat of paint.

In this situation, pole sanding really only knocks of any little bumps on the wall, so you get a slightly better looking job.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

A drastic color change may need two coats as the finish paint might tend to slip off as it's applied.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Caslon said:


> A drastic color change may need two coats as the finish paint might tend to slip off as it's applied.


Admittedly not a painter, but imo, always two coats. Holidays otherwise ......


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Jaws said:


> Admittedly not a painter, but imo, always two coats. Holidays otherwise ......


Not always if the colors are very similar.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

As a GC, IF I sub paint, its always 2 coats...


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Jaws said:


> As a GC, IF I sub paint, its always 2 coats...


As a painting contractor, I'm not that automatic. I know when it will need an additional coat beforehand tho. Sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Mile011 (Jun 1, 2013)

In my expiriance
Using low end paint it always requires two coats, sometimes more, lol


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Mile011 said:


> In my expiriance
> Using low end paint it always requires two coats, sometimes more, lol


Paint coverage speaking, low priced paints have more solids in them (less vehicle which adds cost). They cover great but wear poorly. You can't really wash the wall, the paint comes off on your rag.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

As a matter of routine I run a pole sander over the walls, it removes the lumps and fuzz and scuffs the walls. If there are any additional concerns over the walls such as grease etc then I was with tsp. 

I always put on two coats with SW Superpaint being my go to paint, I can upgrade to Duration when requested or downgrade to Promar 200 if requested. I don't put on anything less as it usually requires more labor for a less satisfactory job. 

I am fortunate that I am no longer doing work for real estate agents or landlords.


----------



## KDPaintingCT (Aug 8, 2013)

There is no need for sanding in my opinion. You could wipe walls down if they seem dusty, apply two coats of quality paint and you should be good.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Sprayed w/ a 515 tipsize. None of that silly talk of whole wall sanding, just basic prep. One coat.

It honestly boils down to your clients expectations, not your paint. I give up on being a painting diva. On a scale of 1-10 most are fine with an 8. Just keep those lines crisp. 

Paint quality wise, once again I'm not even gonna bother arguing. Just go to the nearest supplier and ask for their mid-grade stuff. It's all pretty close, and only those concerned w/perfection will care.
Valspar, Sw, glidden, BM those are the brands you want.

But i'm a hack who only does rentals, so don't listen to me. Haha


----------



## Rbnsb5 (May 5, 2013)

Driftweed said:


> Sprayed w/ a 515 tipsize. None of that silly talk of whole wall sanding, just basic prep. One coat.
> 
> It honestly boils down to your clients expectations, not your paint. I give up on being a painting diva. On a scale of 1-10 most are fine with an 8. Just keep those lines crisp.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Only sand those walls out if the last guys shed their nap all over the wall. Other than that no sanding should be necc. Your pics are looking good. Nice work. Thumbs up.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Rbnsb5 said:


> Yeah. Only sand those walls out if the last guys shed their nap all over the wall. Other than that no sanding should be necc. Your pics are looking good. Nice work. Thumbs up.


Thanks man, I'm getting better and faster with each job. Always something to learn if you look for it. 

I just don't have to put a second coat on very often. Instead, I tell them look at it after the first coat, if you insist then I'll slap another coat on. Only 2 customers out of about 30 so far have made me do a second.

I find that if you lay it on stupid thick (and check for runs/sags 10 min later) you can get away w/ 1 coat on a majority of repaints. If it's gonna run/sag then its gonna do it in those precious first 30 min on the wall.


----------

